# Training treat holder/dispenser?



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Hello all.

When training your dogs what do you use to hold your treats/rewards? Id love to have something I could wear around the house during the day so I could reward behavior but when trying this with a zip lock baggy in my pocket its a nightmare to try and get the treat out, click, hold the baggy, all at once.

Online Ive seen a dispenser to be worn around the neck to help focus the dogs attention up towards your face. Any opinion on this?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

I use a regular fanny pack. The bonus is that they look more "normal" than a treat dispenser, can be cheaper, and you have room for your clicker, poop bags, portable water bowl, etc.

And you can just hold a few treats in your hand, up near your face, if you want.


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks Mr LF. I think I have one at home to try...the neck one I found online for 10 bucks so if I have problems with the fanny pack Ill order one of those.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i've actually taken to a fanny pack as well until i find something better. i don't like the idea of the dispenser worn around the neck because although it appears the dog is focusing on you - i can bet that my two would be focused purely on the bag itself.

here is a thread that i started while back - maybe you can get some ideas from it.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post900644


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks, Ill check out that thread!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This is the bag I use: http://www.arcatapet.com/item.cfm?cat=11119

It has an adjustable quick release waist band, the springs allow it to remain open or be snapped shut, you can clip a clicker to the D-ring, (makes it really easy to click and reach into the bag for a treat with the same hand) and the mesh pocket on the front will hold potty bags or other supplies. 

This one is also nice, but it's a bit smaller: http://www.amazon.com/Premier-Dog-Treat-...5499549&sr=8-17

A fanny pack, as MrLF suggests, works just fine. I don't see any advantage to having something around your neck because you want your dog's attention no matter where the reward is coming from.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomThis is the bag I use: http://www.arcatapet.com/item.cfm?cat=11119
> 
> It has an adjustable quick release waist band, the springs allow it to remain open or be snapped shut, you can clip a clicker to the D-ring, (makes it really easy to click and reach into the bag for a treat with the same hand) and the mesh pocket on the front will hold potty bags or other supplies.


The Karen Pryor treat bags have been out of stock for quite a while. Was going to quick an inquiry on her website bacause I really liked her bag as well. (It has been showing as temporarily out of stock since last summer!)


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I must have gotten one of the last ones. I think I ordered it from dogwise.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I use one of those 99 cent Home Depot nail bags.... totally stylish, right?


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

I think Id rather have one of those then one with paws all over it...such a typical guy answer huh ?

Just to hold me over I got a cheap 3 dollar one from Petco on the way home and it will hold me over until I can get one of the other nicer ones mentioned here. Just need to pick it out and order it.

I like the home depot and fanny pack ideas but the ability to easily wash out another type of holder pushed me in that direction.

Thanks all!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I much prefer the bags with the flip top, easy open and close. Rather than the drawstring type. 

One of the good ones in the Gentle Leader Treat/Bait pouch

Click here


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

I think thats the exact one Im going to get...thank you!


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

I got the Gentle Leader one and LOVE it.


----------

